# EXP - Experience Co



## System (21 March 2015)

Skydive the Beach Group Limited is a skydiving company with 11 existing drop zones across Australia. It is currently in the process of acquiring a further 5 drop zones on the eastern coast of Australia.

http://www.skydive.com.au


----------



## Tightwad (21 March 2015)

*Re: SKB - Skydive the Beach Group IPO*

is this a blue sky investment?


----------



## Sdajii (30 March 2015)

*Re: SKB - Skydive the Beach Group IPO*



Tightwad said:


> is this a blue sky investment?




Haha!

I've heard of them while skydiving. I've done a bit of sport skydiving, though haven't jumped with Skydive the beach as they're more of a tandem factory. I didn't realise they were publicly listed. I'll have a look into them.


----------



## trainspotter (30 March 2015)

*Re: SKB - Skydive the Beach Group IPO*

http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/ne...t-near-byron-bay/story-fni0cx4q-1227281619001

Just need one of these and the shares will certainly "dive" ...... 

Made a spectacular debut with their IPO .......

http://www.smh.com.au/business/skydive-the-beach-shares-soar-56pc-after-25m-ipo-20150327-1m8yy4.html


----------



## galumay (30 March 2015)

*Re: SKB - Skydive the Beach Group IPO*

Maybe they should hook up with the Martin Jetpack mob! Could be some synergies there.


----------



## trainspotter (30 March 2015)

*Re: SKB - Skydive the Beach Group IPO*

It would appear NOT ....



> *NEWLY listed Skydive the Beach says its plans to buy Australia Skydive are not affected by the death of two skydivers during a jump at Byron Bay in NSW.*
> EXPERIENCED skydivers Michael Vaughan and Alana Clarke plummeted to the ground when their parachutes became tangled during a dive from 4000 feet (1200 metres) on Friday.
> Ms Clarke died at the scene and Mr Vaughan passed away on Saturday night after multiple surgeries.
> "The company expresses its sincere condolences to all those affected by this tragedy," Skydive The Beach said on Monday.
> ...




http://www.news.com.au/finance/busi...pany-share-price/story-e6frfkur-1227284369627


----------



## trainspotter (31 March 2015)

This is going to start gaining some traction soon ....



> IT was meant to be a high point in the company’s 16-year history, but Skydive the Beach’s successful first day of trading on the sharemarket last Friday turned to tragedy following an accident at one of its dropzones that resulted in the deaths of two skydivers.
> 
> After rising 56 per cent or 14c on their sharemarket debut, Skydive the Beach shares fell 5.5c to 33.5c yesterday after the company said its board “has considered the possible commercial and financial impact of this tragic accident, taking into account the applicable insurance position”.
> 
> ...




http://www.finnewsnetwork.com.au/archives/finance_news_network109641.html

Isn't it great how the media twists everything. The company (Skydive the Beach) has NOT acquired the business (Skydive Australia) that the tragedy occurred at and somehow the media is portraying it to be their fault or at the very least link the two business's together. Yes the company (Skydive the Beach) is planning an acquisition of the business (Skydive Australia) and this was reported in a share sale deed in December 2014. But it has not gained control of the business per se' and yet the media is blaming this for the fall in the share price.



> Skydive the Beach *planned* to acquire Australia Skydive and its five sites, including the Byron Bay drop zone where Ms Clarke and Mr Vaughan died, with money raised from the float.
> 
> ‘‘The board has concluded that the accident is unlikely to have a material adverse financial effect on Australia Skydive or on the financial forecasts included in the [company’s stock market prospectus],’’ Mr Ritter said.
> 
> ‘‘It had therefore determined to proceed towards completion of the acquisition ...’’




http://www.illawarramercury.com.au/story/2980311/skydive-the-beach-shares-drop-14/

Maybe the general public who had bought into the initial IPO has had their thirst quenched of risk averse companies that allow humans to jump out of perfectly good aeroplanes. Either that or they were profit taking.


----------



## Sdajii (31 March 2015)

Having skydived on and off for over 10 years I've seen the reactions to plenty of fatalities, including friends. Of course everyone gets sad and upset, and rightly so, but while the grief and sadness seems (and is) bad, it is just part of the game when you're jumping out of aeroplanes, it is familiar and people quickly move on. The day I did my training course for my first jump there were fatalities at another drop zone in the same state. We still carried on and jumped.

Commercially, within a few weeks at most, this will be irrelevant. It is just really unfortunate (commercially) that it happened when it did. Obviously for the people involved it is tragic whenever it happened.

I must admit, I have seen a lessened importance put on safety in skydiving over the last 10 years and a change in the culture. There is also an increasing number of people getting into the sport, and obviously even with all else being equal, more skydivers means more incidents.

I have been travelling for the last few months and only found out about the public listing a minute before my earlier post on this thread, and bought some today. I think it's a great investment long term. The skydiving industry looks to me like a clear case of long term growth. Skydiving is becoming easier (better equipment etc) than ever, everyone is coming into more disposable income, the general Australian/western culture is becoming increasingly narcissistic ("look at me everyone! I went skydiving! Click like! Tell me how cool I am!").

As skydivers say to each other all the time: 'Blu skies'

Respect and condolences to everyone involved in the tragedy.


----------



## System (18 October 2017)

On October 17th, 2017, Skydive the Beach Group Limited (SKB) changed its name and ASX code to Experience Co Limited (EXP).


----------



## greggles (30 April 2018)

Experience Co forced to revise its FY18 earnings guidance due to inclement weather in Northern Queensland, which has affected all of their skydiving and adventure operations in that region. Adverse weather in other parts of the east coast and in New Zealand has also had an impact on expected earnings.

FY18 revised outlook is now revenue of $127-$130 million and EBITDA of $30-$31 million.

The EXP share price sank on the news and is currently down 15.11% to 59c after hitting an intraday low of 50c right after the open this morning.


----------



## citac (4 February 2019)

After the tragedies in sky diving, and the acquisitions EXP hasn't been preforming to expectations. 
Now with rains in far north QLD I wonder if it will affect those operations.


With the dollar dropping and tourism numbers rising, can this business capitalise on tourists.

Share price is looking horrible.


----------



## Smurf1976 (5 February 2019)

citac said:


> With the dollar dropping and tourism numbers rising, can this business capitalise on tourists.
> 
> Share price is looking horrible.



Looking at the price it has been pretty much straight down from the top to where it is now and a pretty major fall at that. 

Buying at this point would be a brave move in my view.


----------



## citac (6 February 2019)

Hi, Smurf1976 

The stock is lifeless, shares traded today 66 thousand, with a value of $17600.00.

Over the last 5 days its down 10%.

No news or guidance figures or an operational update based on adverse weather.

Its so strange, either management doesn't care about the SP, or they have nearly run the business into the ground and are waiting for a miracle


----------



## citac (13 February 2019)

Pointing the finger at lower Tourism numbers and adverse weather.   

https://wcsecure.weblink.com.au/pdf/EXP/02074921.pdf 

The Directors have revised the FY2019 earnings guidance due to the continuation of softer trading conditions in the FNQ other adventure activities, combined with continued adverse weather conditions impacting volumes and earnings in both January and February 2019. 

CEO also resigned. 

ill keep this in the watch list but it looks like, a minimum 18month to 24months before they get the train back on the tracks.


----------



## greggles (26 February 2019)

Better than expected 1H19 financial results have resulted in a share price recovery today. EXP currently up 23.08% to 32c.


----------



## citac (28 February 2019)

Good upward movement, and positive numbers.  
I will be watching it, after the management change and the adverse weather conditions to business operations extending into 2019, I don't like the announcement from 13days prior, wondering what is happening at board level now. 

Lots of upside to the business though


----------



## Miner (16 May 2019)

Any comments on EXP movement reacting to Cairns sales drop ?
I believe once it was  recommended heavily by the pricey Discovery newsletter under Motley Fools.
Just executed a small purchase order while writing this.
Reason - travel situation is cyclic. This will also affect Qantas, Virgin and hence CTD, WEB, FLT. But it is a temporary patch IMO. New CEO is to work harder to get own bonus lifted and hence shareholders value.
On this basis put a punt today


----------



## Sdajii (16 May 2019)

Miner said:


> Any comments on EXP movement reacting to Cairns sales drop ?
> I believe once it was  recommended heavily by the pricey Discovery newsletter under Motley Fools.
> Just executed a small purchase order while writing this.
> Reason - travel situation is cyclic. This will also affect Qantas, Virgin and hence CTD, WEB, FLT. But it is a temporary patch IMO. New CEO is to work harder to get own bonus lifted and hence shareholders value.
> On this basis put a punt today




I think the new CEO was a dubious choice. I'm not a big fan of putting a long term public servant in charge of a private company, especially one of this nature. But, change was needed and the new CEO has the opportunity to prove himself over the next couple of years. No doubt today's price crash was a response to the revised guidance. At least the new CEO has set himself low targets which should be easier to achieve.

At today's close it was definitely looking like potentially good value (it must have hurt to see it drop further right after your purchase! Sorry to hear about the timing!). At 25c earlier in the day it caught my attention, and I suspect we may be looking back at today as having been a great buying opportunity, but it still looked too risky for me and I'm happy to just keep watching. It's now lower than what I paid shortly after the IPO, I did make a small profit on that one, but I sold out before it really took off. Since that peak which was a long time ago now it really has just been bad news and mismanagement. I've skydived at some of the locations they operate at (as a sport skydiver, not just a tandem passenger) and could see the potential years ago, but it has been sad to see the ongoing problems over the last few years. Knowing some of the personalities involved I'm really reluctant to do much more than watch. But, I definitely think the turning point could come at any time. Even if I'm not a shareholder, I'd be very happy to see it.

Best of luck!


----------



## galumay (16 May 2019)

I guess if you were a climate change denier then it might be worth taking a position! 
It really looks like a fairly horrible business to me, I remember looking at it a year or so ago when it came to my attention. I couldn't get over the catosrophic risks the business faced with climate change and falling tourism coupled with the potential damage from killing customers in high risk recreational activities!


----------



## Miner (17 May 2019)

Market is just proving that ASF posters @galumay @Sdajii  and others were right to predict EXP has no experience to hold the price and instead of sending to further south


----------



## galumay (17 May 2019)

Who knows, Miner? Maybe we are right, but time could still prove us wrong.


----------



## Miner (17 May 2019)

galumay said:


> Who knows, Miner? Maybe we are right, but time could still prove us wrong.



All good. Hope you are not also becoming poetic like our good friend @barney  on  Friday


----------



## Sdajii (17 May 2019)

Miner said:


> Market is just proving that ASF posters @galumay @Sdajii  and others were right to predict EXP has no experience to hold the price and instead of sending to further south




Sorry your punt didn't go as well as expected. Hopefully the bottom is in now. I'm definitely on the sidelines, not poised to jump in, but I will be watching and I do hope it goes well for you and the whole company. I'd really like to see it thrive.

A new CEO who was a public servant who puts a big downgrade on profit guidance is definitely going to give the share price a good, hard smack down. That's likely to make some time around now a good buying opportunity, as long as everyone running the show is being realistic. I still have concerns about some of the personalities running the show - a lot of big egos involved in the skydiving world, and to some extent adventure tourism in general. It's a real shame about some of what has happened over the last few years and lot of potential has been lost, but that's what brought us to where we are now, including the low price, so if they can turn it around you'll do well.


----------



## Miner (17 May 2019)

Sdajii said:


> Sorry your punt didn't go as well as expected. Hopefully the bottom is in now. I'm definitely on the sidelines, not poised to jump in, but I will be watching and I do hope it goes well for you and the whole company. I'd really like to see it thrive.
> 
> A new CEO who was a public servant who puts a big downgrade on profit guidance is definitely going to give the share price a good, hard smack down. That's likely to make some time around now a good buying opportunity, as long as everyone running the show is being realistic. I still have concerns about some of the personalities running the show - a lot of big egos involved in the skydiving world, and to some extent adventure tourism in general. It's a real shame about some of what has happened over the last few years and lot of potential has been lost, but that's what brought us to where we are now, including the low price, so if they can turn it around you'll do well.



You are right 100%. I can never be a betting person for sure. That always makes me away from horse race.


----------



## Sdajii (29 October 2019)

I picked EXP for the competition in November. No big dramatic expectations to be honest, just that it has been languishing with some issues for some time now and maybe it's due for some better luck. Or maybe not. I'm not holding or too fussed! I'm currently in Thailand where tourism sentiment is down dramatically due to currency issues and general dissatisfaction with Thailand (and several other Asian countries) and as we move into the Australian tourist season we may see more people looking at adventures within Australia rather than abroad. The weaker Australian dollar may also attract more foreign tourists who will like to entertain themselves by jumping out of planes etc.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (20 April 2021)

I'm sure the lockdowns and lack of international travel has punched a hole in many a tourism outfit.

Sadly, there are many that think glamping is a hardship experience, doubly so if there's an Insta post or twenty.


_*Acquisition of Wild Bush Luxury *_
In announcing the acquisition of Wild Bush Luxury, the Group is delighted to welcome to the team its founder, Charles Carlow.   Wild Bush Luxury comprises the Arkaba Walk and Homestead in the Flinders Ranges in South Australia and Bamurru Plains in the Kakadu region of the Northern Territory.  The Arkaba Walk is a founding member of the Great Walks of Australia and both Arkaba and Bamurru Plains are members of Luxury Lodges of Australia, demonstrating their quality of customer experience. 

*Acquisition of The Maria Island Walk*
In conjunction with the acquisition of Wild Bush Luxury, we are extremely pleased to announce the acquisition of The Maria Island Walk, located on Tasmania’s historically significant Maria Island.  The business is being acquired from its founder, Ian Johnstone, who has led the business from its inception in 2003, building a highly respected wilderness walk experience and being a key contributor in the development of the industry. Following completion, Mr Johnstone will retire from employment with the business, with the day to day management team to continue with the business. 

since inception


----------



## Konohi19 (5 July 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> I'm sure the lockdowns and lack of international travel has punched a hole in many a tourism outfit.
> 
> Sadly, there are many that think glamping is a hardship experience, doubly so if there's an Insta post or twenty.
> 
> ...






Dona Ferentes said:


> I'm sure the lockdowns and lack of international travel has punched a hole in many a tourism outfit.
> 
> Sadly, there are many that think glamping is a hardship experience, doubly so if there's an Insta post or twenty.
> 
> ...



Wonder how this internal email getting out is going to affect their business?


----------



## Dona Ferentes (19 July 2022)

Konohi19 said:


> Wonder how this internal email getting out is going to affect their business?



_yeah well, your problem_

EXP has held up surprisingly well, seeing travel is disrupted, international visitors only just putting their toes in the water, staff hard to get, and there seems to be cost pressures everywhere,

After initial Covid shock made it as high as 40c in 2021, but then down to around 17.5c recently .... but put on a few cents to make it to 22c today.  News is pretty infrequent

(DNH)


----------

